# West Derby Comprehensive School,Liverpool,Oct 2010.



## wherever i may roam (Feb 1, 2011)

Info from the net...

The post-war 'baby-boom' resulted in a much higher number of teenage children in the 1950s. Liverpool Corporation embarked on a massive school building programme..

West Derby High School was opened in September 1957 by the first Head Teacher who was Mr A.L Casson. The school was designed by Liverpool Architects Harold E Davies and Sons to house 540 boys. Harold E Davies died in 1952, so it is unlikely that he was involved with the plans, his son Harold Hinchcliffe probably designed the building which took about two years to complete.

Originally West Derby was designed to be used in collaboration with nearby Holly Lodge girls school, and in 1984 there were unsuccessful plans to merge the two schools into one.

West Derby School is now a single site school as of September 2010 when it relocated a few hundred yards to a brand new building on West Derby Road, as part of the Building Schools for the Future scheme.

Famous ex-pupils include..

* Actor Craig Charles
* Radio DJ Kev Seed
* Actor George Wilson


1957




















































































































This is the Bankfield Road Wing...












































































thanks..


----------



## Captain-Slow (Feb 1, 2011)

I like this a lot, thanks for sharing it with us.

'Todays lesson, how to bunk off'


----------



## theoss (Feb 1, 2011)

Suprised to see that metalworking place still fitted out, some of that stuff has increased in value now that old brands either no longer exist, or are manufactured in abroad.


----------



## davidralph (Feb 1, 2011)

Remember kidz, do not skit anyone. Excellent report.


----------



## Scaramanger (Feb 1, 2011)

what does "skit" mean ????


----------



## davidralph (Feb 1, 2011)

Urban Dictionary describes it quite well:



> Skit meaning to diss or make fun of.
> 
> Used in some areas of the UK.
> "Don't skit me! It's not my fault I still like the Spice Girls."


----------



## nelly (Feb 1, 2011)

davidralph said:


> Urban Dictionary describes it quite well:



http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=skit

*Ahh, I see, So you are sure that it wasn't meant as the first definition then*


----------



## spitfire (Feb 1, 2011)

To "Wherever I may Roam" you get about a bit dont you!


----------



## davidralph (Feb 1, 2011)

nelly1967 said:


> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=skit
> 
> *Ahh, I see, So you are sure that it wasn't meant as the first definition then*



I thought that one went without saying in the classroom!


----------



## wherever i may roam (Feb 1, 2011)

spitfire said:


> To "Wherever I may Roam" you get about a bit dont you!



i try my best...


----------



## mookster (Feb 1, 2011)

That's quality that is, like it a lot.


----------



## Eviltoe (Jul 27, 2021)

that head of year photo i got pulled into that room after i got caught running through holly lodge was still made a prefect 3 weeks later hahahah


----------



## Hayman (Jul 28, 2021)

Was she Mrs French, or Mrs Frenchs? Who misses French?! Or Latin?


----------



## Eviltoe (Jul 29, 2021)

Mrs French and she was a french teacher lol


----------

